# Anyone use RLI Insurance?



## Sunkawakan (Dec 26, 2009)

Has anyone used or does anyone have RLI Insurance?  I'm trying to get this going, but they are balking at my request to have the agency name and address put on the application and I'm leary of not only signing the application but in giving them my bank information for payment without it.  I realize its a small thing, but without it I have no way to followup and take action if the services I pay for are not provided  I've checked them out with the Better Business Bureau and they have a B+ rating.  Maybe I'm being over cautious, but need to protect myself.

Any assistance would be appreciated.


----------



## Bigmoose (Dec 27, 2009)

I have never had an issue with them.  I would think that when you get your policy in the mail you would be covered for any issues.

Bruce


----------



## Layne (Dec 27, 2009)

got mine a few months ago with them, np so far.


----------



## TaoJonz (Sep 26, 2010)

*a bigger question:  has anyone every processed a CLAIM*

Anyone ever had to make a claim on your liability carrier?  How did they do?  Who do you have?


----------

